# The making of Beetlejuice



## Hamil$tein (Sep 28, 2009)

I bought the wig on eBay for about $20 after S/H, got the sportcoat, tie and pants from the thrift store for $5 total, and the cream based makeup at a Spirit Halloween store.

I taped stripes on the pants and jacket, using 1.5" masking tape.


















I then used black fabric paint.









I was very pleased/surprised to see how straight the lines were when I removed the tape.



























The final product.









Makeup and wig closeup









I had a lot of fun dressed up as Beetlejuice. Countless people approached me and wanted to take a picture with me. I can't count how many times someone yelled "Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice!!!" at me!!! I will definitely bring this costume back in a few years!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

cool costume!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You look great!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

You look awsome great suit. Coincidently I was Lydia this year.


----------



## VinceB (Jul 21, 2009)

I love your suit idea. I was in a hurry when I bought mine last year, and ended up buying a good quality mask, but a cheap costume suit. I am going to try to replicate yours for next year. Thanks for the detailed steps

BTW, here is a pic of my costume from last year.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great costume!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Very awesome! I have to make a striped suit for my costume this year; I will definitely try this technique!!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

You stay classy, San Diego!


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

That Lydia costume is top notch!!!!


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

Love Love Love it!!!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome! Love it! But really....the yellow striped sport jacket....was that for real?!?! Who'd wear that?


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

Both costumes are great.

Is bought my beetlejuice costume but made my own wig.
Cost me a few hours but it turned out great. 

Ill post a picture of it soon these days.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Mizerella said:


> You look awsome great suit. Coincidently I was Lydia this year.


Whoa, the resemblance is amazing! 

my dog's name is Beetlejuice, does that count for anything?


----------

